# Ellen Kent's Tosca.



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Ive booked up for Ellen Kents Tosca this month. Elena Dee et-all. Anyone seen it or heard Miss Dee live. I haven't been to an performance of Tosca since the 80's. What am I in for?


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I take it by the deafening silence that no one has attended. Or the old "Im too afraid to comment either way in case I get ridiculed," Syndrome has reared its ugly head Lol!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I've never even heard of Ellen Kent. Or Elena Dee. Hence the silence.

How was it?


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Badinerie said:


> Or the old "Im too afraid to comment either way in case I get ridiculed," Syndrome has reared its ugly head Lol!


I haven't run into ridicule in this forum. Like mamascarlatti, I said nothing because I was completely ignorant.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Out of curiosity, I googled. Apparently Ellen Kent is a modern-day impresario of a UK touring company. This spring she's touring Tosca and Carmen with full orchestra: 75 dates in 25 cities over 3 months for the two operas. Pretty da**ed impressive. Don't know what's in store for Tosca, but apparently Escamillo makes his entrance on a live horse in Carmen!


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Cavaradossi said:


> Don't know what's in store for Tosca, but apparently Escamillo makes his entrance on a live horse in Carmen!


Sounds like they borrowed the idea from Francesca Zambello's production at the ROH.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes, I had a google too. But there was no info about who was singing Cavaradossi or Scarpia, so I lost interest. Tosca is no good without a fantastic Scarpia as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Its not till the end of this month. We went to see Priscilla Queen of the Desert featuring Jason Donovan last night and excerpts from Tosca were showing on an LCD display.Big cast, live Eagle ect.There was no sound but It looked impressive. 
Re Scarpia; I agree, its almost Scarpia's opera. I remember a discussion where the Opera was thought to be more suitably called Scarpia, with the last few bars of the opera being replaced with Scarpia's theme signifying his posthumous revenge as Tosca flings herself off the castle walls. Interesting.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Ellen Kent put on a 'Tosca' a couple of years ago which was the first opera I ever saw, and I loved it. I live on the extreme Eastern coast of England & were it not for people like EK, little culture would come our way. Obviously I am not versed in opera & my verdict is worth nothing. Hope you really enjoy it, anyway!


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Thanks Ingenue! 
We seldom get opera's here in the North East and it tends to be the same few opera's. I havent seen one for a few years though and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Ingenue said:


> Ellen Kent put on a 'Tosca' a couple of years ago which was the first opera I ever saw, and I loved it. I live on the extreme Eastern coast of England & were it not for people like EK, little culture would come our way. Obviously I am not versed in opera & my verdict is worth nothing.


On the contrary, your experience is exactly why companies like this are so important for bringing a live opera experience into people's lives. Their ticket prices looks reasonable too. Got me thinking if such a business model would work here in the US, especially with the decline of so many local companies, but the distances and other factors probably weigh against it.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Well I'm glad I booked up! Great show. Maria Tonina was Tosca, Vladimir Dragos sang Scarpia and Sorin Lupu Cavaradossi. An honourable mention goes to Anatol Arcea as Spoletta (Boo Hiss!)he had great fun with the role, Slightly Panto. Live eagle on stage? bit odd but there ye go! Sizable cast too They didn't skimp on the production. Highly recommended Go see it if you can.

Sorin Lupu was a very personable Cavaradossi Sorin. VladimirDragos was a classic Scarpia in the Gobi mould.( Boo Hiss!) He did dominate the Opera, as perhaps Scarpia should. Tonina was a lovely lyrical Tosca, maybe not vocally dramatic. She put me in mind of a Ljuba Welitsch recording I have. Her acting was good though and the passions of Tosca she portrayed very well. The theatre was full, with a knowledgeable and appreciative audience I'm definitely going to book up for their production of La Boheme in November.


----------

